# Perfect Season Start for Audi in Sweden



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi made a perfect start to the season in the Swedish Touring Car Championship: Thed Björk and Fredik Ekblom celebrated a commanding one-two at Knutstorp (Sweden) with the further developed Audi A4 STCC. While Audi newcomer Björk started the race from the second row, Fredrik Ekblom was forced to fight his way from eighth position to the front after making a mistake in single-lap qualifying. Team Boss Tommy Kristoffersson claimed an excellent fourth place on the starting grid with another A4, but was shoved of the track after three laps.


----------

